# Toro 3521, 421, and 521



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

All,

Besides engine displacement/power are there any differences between the Toro 3521, 421, and 521 models?

In particular, are the internal components built "tougher" on the 521 (due to the increased power) vs the 3521 or 421 models?

The reason I ask, is that I am interested in picking up a compact Toro two-stage unit. I'm trying to get a unit with the pneumatic tires with as little rust as possible I plan to replace the tired Tecumseh Snow King engine with a 212cc Predator. Hence, my inquiry about if the components are "tougher" on the 521 vs its siblings.

I understand that the 3521 is 3.5 HP, the 421 is 4 HP, and the 521 is 5HP. All are a 21" clearing width.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE frames are all the same. just different engine power. that is all.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
Someone will drop in by and by and will let you know positively but I don't believe there's any difference other than the number of ponies. I wouldn't be afraid to put a 6.5 HP engine on my Toro 521.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

As they got newer (from 3521, then 421, to 521), there were the normal continuing upgrades that happen over the years, things like changing from solid tires to pnuematic, chute height, some control placement tinkering, etc, but they are largely the same machine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think only the 521 ( I haven't seen a 421 or 3521 with them ) came with pneumatic tires. if the Tecumseh is running good use it until it breaks. most that are not running need carb work and a new carb can be had for $25 or less


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies so far. I appreciate the advice about these smaller two-stage Toro's.

I noticed this ad, $35 for a non-running 3521.
Snow Blowers

Any input on the drum-style auger (on the 3521 in the ad's pictures) vs the other style-augers on the Craftsman 5/23 (in the ad's pictures)?

I've seen a 521 nearby on CL that has the non-drum auger that the 3521 has. Which works better?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

my 521 has solid tires, i find that the tecumseh h50 is reliable and starts easily but is weak in heavy snow and is quite easy to stall. i picked up a predator for it yesterday and i plan to install it this weekend. if anyones looking for an h50 and is in ct pm me, ill probably let it go cheap(thinking 80 bucks firm)


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

Anybody ever seen a 421 with this style auger?
Snow Blower Toro 421

Doesn't look like the others that I've seen. Perhaps someone bolted on a more modern auger/impeller assembly?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

warreng24 said:


> Anybody ever seen a 421 with this style auger?
> Snow Blower Toro 421
> 
> Doesn't look like the others that I've seen. Perhaps someone bolted on a more modern auger/impeller assembly?


 i've never had an issue with or using the drum style auger as for the 421 in the second ad it looks like an auger from another machine not a 421


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

So, I did something potentially silly. I found a 1995 Toro 521 (Model 38052) without an engine for $40.

The chassis, auger, and drive system look great. The seller told me that it threw a rod and cracked the block.

Unfortunately, the seller didn't have the engine or pulley anymore. So, I need to dig up a pulley and an engine. I'll try to grab some photos in the morning.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

check ebay for a used pulley and grab a predator 212 motor


----------

